
Show HN: OpenHub – Startups working together - raunometsa
http://openhub.co
======
raunometsa
I’ve built some startups in the past and they have all failed miserably. I
think main reason being me building them too long without showing anyone.

I will take a different approach this time—I have a general idea and for now,
I have implemented only a little just to get started.

I’ve created a public task list for OpenHub for anyone to add tasks and upvote
their favorites:
[http://openhub.co/@openhub/tasks](http://openhub.co/@openhub/tasks)

I’m happy to start working on your requests and sharing my progress through
OpenHub!

~~~
sharemywin
very confused on what it does and how it applies to startups working together.

~~~
sharemywin
figured it out added a bunch of task I thought might be interesting.

~~~
raunometsa
Thanks!

------
gitgud
A little confusing, so you're using the openhub platform to show the progress
you've made making the openhub platform?

Dogfooding is good though :)

Related: [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

------
mgliwka
Related: [https://wip.chat/](https://wip.chat/)

